# EBC Green Stuff brake pad problem



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

About 3 weeks ago I put on a set of 10.1" brakes onto my Jetta. Did about a 200km pad brake in on them. Started getting a bad metallic noise 2 days ago and pulled them off to find this
























and here was what it was when I installed it.








When they were put on the shims were affixed to the pad. So im just wondering if this has happened to anyone else or did I just get a crappy set?
I see mixed reviews on here about the Green Stuff so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff brake pad problem (JOHNS92JETTA)*

Just seems like the bonding stuff failed, the ate oem pads have a kind of rubber backing on them.
But they do say made in england on them, and because 99% of the uk population are binge drinkers, you have the reason why things arnt the way they should be.
It's such a shame.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff brake pad problem (JOHNS92JETTA)*

I had something similar happen to me with Ebc green but on a much older pad, mine where almost finished anyways....


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: EBC Green Stuff brake pad problem (GTijoejoe)*

Guess I just got a crap set. Oh well. Try another.


----------



## ihaverickets (Jun 3, 2011)

Read about this happening to multiple people... 
Just ordered a set of Green Stuff pads and want to make sure I install the shims correctly
Any idea on how to prevent this?


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

ihaverickets said:


> Read about this happening to multiple people...
> Just ordered a set of Green Stuff pads and want to make sure I install the shims correctly
> Any idea on how to prevent this?


Yeah..remove the shims and toss them in the garbage. Then go to your local Napa, Autozone etc and by some CRC Disc Brake Quite. This is a rubberized anti-vibration agent that is available in either a spray on or squeeze on package. Works great. 

Edit: I've tried both and prefer the spray.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'd also be concerned about the pad " Smearing "..that is not good. Everything that I have read and heard about EBC pads bring me to the conclusion that they are crap.


----------



## ihaverickets (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the information :thumbup: 
The picture there is the surface where the shim goes correct? Possible that the shim is supposed to prevent the smearing?


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

ihaverickets said:


> Thanks for the information :thumbup:
> The picture there is the surface where the shim goes correct? Possible that the shim is supposed to prevent the smearing?


I was referring to the pad surface that contacts the rotor. Surface has smeared, which is not good. Usually an indication of overheating. Do you Track Day this car?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Did you service the slide pins when you replaced the brake pads?

The slide pins could have seized, and caused the pad overheating.


----------



## ihaverickets (Jun 3, 2011)

Chickenman35 said:


> I was referring to the pad surface that contacts the rotor. Surface has smeared, which is not good. Usually an indication of overheating. Do you Track Day this car?


No no track days or auto-crossing for this vw, green stuff should be good for me, hope they dont smear.


----------



## ihaverickets (Jun 3, 2011)

I just got the EBC green stuff pads in and I noticed that there were no shims included in the package. There is also a sensor attached to the bottom one of the pads and a metal 3 prong piece on the back of one of the other pads. Never seen these fixtures, guessing these will make sense when I take everything apart


----------

